
Free Music Archive - brudgers
http://freemusicarchive.org/
======
ewretgg
The listener-funded radio station that runs the archive, WFMU, is the single
greatest radio station in the world.

~~~
bufordtwain
Haven't listened to WFMU yet but KEXP.org of Seattle is also very good. They
regularly post live sessions to youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3I2GFN_F8WudD_2jUZbojA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3I2GFN_F8WudD_2jUZbojA).

And BBC radio 6 isn't bad:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/6music](https://www.bbc.co.uk/6music)

~~~
yantrams
I am a huge fan of KEXP channel on Youtube. Discovered many wonderful
postpunk/experimental/alternative bands thanks to them. Glad to see someone
share the sentiment.

------
laurex
As a former DJ at WFMU, I'm excited to see people are checking it out, it's a
great place to invest some donations too, with great perks. The FMA started
around the time I had a show and also ran a copyright/IP meetup in New York,
where we had a presentation about it. Since then, I've been a user of the FMA
for music in videos I've made for startups and it's one of the best sources
for attribution-only work if you need music for your project (even commercial
work). There's a great interview with Jason Signal who started FMA here
[https://rhizome.org/editorial/2009/may/01/interview-with-
jas...](https://rhizome.org/editorial/2009/may/01/interview-with-jason-sigal-
of-the-free-music-archi/)

------
enobrev
I'm proud to say I worked with WFMU and Cuban Council on the initial release
of this project.

------
Joeboy
They seem to kind of hide the licenses for each individual track, which is odd
since the licensing is the site's USP. Does seem like a great curated archive
of fine music, though.

~~~
brudgers
The search page is slightly obscure (though semantically obvious):
[http://freemusicarchive.org/search](http://freemusicarchive.org/search) It
allows to search by license criteria, for example use in commercial derivative
works.

------
yantrams
Really glad to have stumbled upon this. Brilliant collection. Also, I'm happy
to see that the Last.fm scrobbler I use works seemlessly with this.
[https://github.com/web-scrobbler/web-scrobbler](https://github.com/web-
scrobbler/web-scrobbler)

------
franzpeterstein
I love this archive. The choice of music is excellent and also the design of
the site is really pleasant. I've spent hours in different genres.

~~~
mc_lovin_
Yes, the design is pretty simple and elegant

------
shmerl
It should try to use Flac / Opus, not mp3.

~~~
eropple
Can my web browser play FLAC or Opus out of the box? Mind, I'm not going to
tell you what my web browser is. Because that's why they picked MP3: if you're
using MP3 you can confidently say "yes" because _it 's a computer in 2018_.

~~~
shmerl
_> Can my web browser play FLAC or Opus out of the box?_

Flac isn't really for browser playback, but for lossless backup. Normal
browsers should play Opus fine today. Some crippled ones might not, but for
that there are projects like this as fallback:

[https://github.com/brion/ogv.js/](https://github.com/brion/ogv.js/)

So I see no reason not to use Flac and Opus for music services.

~~~
norealidea
You just said Flac is for lossless backup. Losslessback is not equal to the
user experience.

Kind of selfish of you to think Flac should be a standard where some people
wouldn't even know what it is.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
People don't know what HTTP is.

